# Need Help Picking New Board for the Wife



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Two choices that we have to offer*

FORUM Star Snowboard All Mountain - favorite among accomplished female riders who want a durable board with a directional shape that is versatile enough to handle anything thrown its way. 
 142cm or 146cm 

Market price: $359.99
Our price: $233.99
save 35%

------------------------------------------------------------------
ROME Vinyl Snowboard Freestyle - Twin - A winner of numerous magazine tests, the Vinyl lays down the subtle feel and control for everyday runs with friends; technical tricks; powder lines
 143cm or 146cm 

Market price: $370.00
Our price: $222.00
save 40%


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

This is an old thread, I know. But for anyone still looking for a women's beginner board, I thought this might help. I am exactly the same size as aforementioned lady, and I rode a 144 5150 Empress for about ever (3 years). I liked it because it was a directional, (aka: I didn't fall down as much) it was cheap, (so I could spend money on the vast amount of other stuff I needed) and it was SOOO pretty!  No really, until you _really_ know what you're doing, there is no reason (in my opinion) to break the bank on a setup that you will a) thrash to pieces or b) outgrow in a year (or in my case, 3 years ) You can learn on just about anything. The board doesn't make the rider, if you ask me. I guess I hope people don't go out an toss a bunch of money at a beginner board just because its the coolest one out there.....


----------

